# مبرة



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
في الإسكندرية مستشفى معروف اسمه «مَبْرة العصافرة»، أتساءل عن معنى كلمة «مبرة». هل هي في الأصل «مبرأة» مثلًا، أي مكان يبرأ فيه المرؤ من مرضه؟ أم «مَبَرَّة» أي مكان يبرّ فيه النّاس المرضى؟​


----------



## WadiH

إسكندراني said:


> السلام عليكم
> في الإسكندرية مستشفى معروف اسمه «مَبْرة العصافرة»، أتساءل عن معنى كلمة «مبرة». هل هي في الأصل «مبرأة» مثلًا، أي مكان يبرأ فيه المرؤ من مرضه؟ أم «مَبَرَّة» أي مكان يبرّ فيه النّاس المرضى؟​



 هو مبرّة لأن إنشاءه كان من أعمال البرّ بالناس، أي بعبارة آخرى وقف في سبيل الله وليس لأن الناس يبرّون فيه المرضى


----------



## إسكندراني

شكرًا يا وادي حنيفة. هل كلمة مبرّة منتشرة في هذا السياق؟


----------



## WadiH

لا أدري لكن يبدو من قوقل أنها كذلك


----------

